# How will you do Christmas this year?



## Ronni (Oct 30, 2020)

I was going to ask about Thanksgiving and Christmas plans, but I see there's already a thread about Thanksgiving.  We'll be downsizing considerably from our usual Thanksgiving with family and many friends.  It will be just some of the his and my kids gathering together at our house along with the grands...those already in our Covid bubble.  Certainly a lot different than our usual rambunctious Thanksgiving get together, with lots of adults and kids and littles coming and going. 

Christmas is my most favorite holiday of the year, but it will be different too.  I'm still working out HOW exactly it will be different.  We've always done Christmas in several stages in order to accommodate everyone's holiday schedules and such.  There's a Christmas Eve thing, a Christmas Morning thing, Christmas breakfast, a gathering around lunch time or after, all with some different people and some of the same people, and then everyone who can will head to the movies in a large group.  Not this year. 

We'll probably do a gift exchange with Ron's kids and grands at our house, and then another with my kids and grands at my daughter's house.  I imagine I'll cook the traditional big breakfast when I get there, but that will probably be it.  It makes me sad.  I hate this.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 30, 2020)

We will not be travelling to Virginia for Thanksgiving to be with my daughter like we usually do. 
My cousin and his wife will come to our home for Thanksgiving. They are older and don't socialize. They can make it in a couple of hours without stopping.
Christmas is up in the air. I'd like to go to Virginia to be with my grandkids but only time will tell how safe a trip like that will be. We can make it in about 5 hours but will need to stop at rest areas. That bothers me. 
If we can't go I guess we will have a quiet dinner at home with my son.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 30, 2020)

Very quietly and with family only.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 30, 2020)

I won't be going to my son's for Thanksgiving, nor will we gather at my home on Christmas Eve this year.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 30, 2020)

Same way we do Christmas every year.
Set up the tree. Decorate it. Put Christmas lights up outside. By all kinds of gifts and holiday treats. Make a bunch of cookies. Sing a bunch of carols.Stuff my face with Christmas dinner then complain about all the weight I’ve gained.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 30, 2020)

Same as always, no change in our house.

Typically, we (as in family) all take turns hosting Christmas Day dinner, but this year it's been decided that as a family we aren't going to do that.

With that said, we'll still be open to the idea of a few people dropping in.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 30, 2020)

For me, Christmas has become a quiet day at home for the last several years and I'm fine with that.


----------



## Devi (Oct 30, 2020)

*Maybe* at the in-laws for Christmas eve(?). Otherwise, just us two alone (husband and I), no doubt with a turkey dinner.


----------



## Jules (Oct 30, 2020)

We were always challenged driving through the high mountain highways to get DH’s family.  It was generally an every other year thing.  His ex would be with them the other year.  We were there last year and since we didn’t travel there in the summer, we definitely won’t be going this year, I hope.  My family is in the east and I’ve only travelled at Christmas once to see them.  The planes & hassle are too much.  

I’d rather just stay home anyway.  Christmas is a non-event for me.  The kids & grandkids get a cheque.  I barely even decorate anymore.  Bah humbug, I guess.  Bottom line, nothing is really changing this year.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 30, 2020)

We will do a very small thanksgiving if possible.

Christmas will be gift cards for everyone in our family, but no celebration.  I was never big on Christmas, and with so many dead in my country, so much grief, so much sorrow.  No, I just can not bear the thought.


----------



## IrisSenior (Oct 30, 2020)

I have already done Thanksgiving here and we celebrated it alone (just my immediate family of 3). No celebrating at Christmas either. We will probably do a Facetime with my daughter and her family. We are not visiting anyone at this time unless it is a driveway visit keeping our distance.


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 30, 2020)

Huz has a Christmas Day/Birthday and my Birthday is 3 days later
We usually get overlooked...I was going to say forgotten by family and friends
We always remember each other and the peculiarities of having Birthdays at Christmas time
So in answer to the question we will do the same as we always have and basically enjoy each others company
We can indulge in the festivities because we won't be drinking and driving


----------



## debodun (Oct 31, 2020)

I *have* been invited to my aunt's house for Thanksgiving. I was surprised - thought she'd just have her immediate family since the family Christmas party was cancelled. I appreciate it, otherwise it would be a turkey sandwich, Internet and TV.

Christmas, for me, is like any other day. I do not decorate and expect no company or invitations for that day. Also, all social events associated with the holiday that I usually attend have been cancelled. I hope there are some good movies on cable.


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 31, 2020)

I will likely be working. We get free eats that day too.


----------



## Wren (Oct 31, 2020)

We’ve made a preliminary booking for Christmas Day lunch at our usual hotel but if it dosn’t materialise we’ll spend the day at my home, as long as I’m with my daughter and her partner 
I don’t care where we are

He can bring the starter, I’ll do the main and she can bring the dessert, sorted  !


----------



## jujube (Oct 31, 2020)

It all depends on whether or not my mom is still with us or not. Right now, we're taking one holiday at a time.


----------



## Lakeland living (Oct 31, 2020)

Same as always, some quiet time, do as you please and enjoy the time before the new years crowd appear...


----------



## Duster (Nov 1, 2020)

Both holidays are going to be quiet this year.  Since I'm immunity compromised, I need to stay away from other people.  Christmas plans depend on when I get surgery and at what stage of recovery I'll be in when Christmas eve and Christmas day come.  

We will have dinners with my son and his wife sometime during Thanksgiving and Christmas.  
I'll miss the socializing and get togethers with friends and extended family, but there will be other holidays in future years.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 1, 2020)

Oldest daughter and her 2 daughters will come over.  I don't feel like all that cooking and daughter will have just that day off so we will have probably dinner delivered.  Last year it was seafood gumbo, rice and cornbread.  I made sweet tea and Patti LaBelle's sweet potato pie, her pumpkin pie and banana pudding was dessert.  I used to make all those desserts but I am too tired now to make them.  Patti's come close to homemade so we buy hers at Walmart.  Daughter does pick up there so no one has to mingle with the crowds!  Other daughter in Va. will do holidays with husband's family but we will talk on phone through out the day!


----------



## katlupe (Nov 1, 2020)

I will just have a small dinner with Sonny here. Not going to do a lot of cooking for Christmas or Thanksgiving. My son can come here and eat with us or take his dinner home (which is probably what he will do).


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 10, 2020)

I'm not going anywhere for 'turkey day' or Xmas staying put.At this point,I don't know if I'll go over to my close friends,Marcia&Dave's for xmas eve dinner like I've done every yr.They live 2 blocks away,it depends if the virus cases here in WNY have subsided from where they are now. 
I'll probably zoom with my brother&family like we do every Sun for the holidays


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2020)

Same as always at Christmas, the Grandferels and my daughter and son-in-law will be coming over.
Not sure if my eldest son will make it or not.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 10, 2020)

Nothing.  Alone.  Like any other day.

No worries!  I enjoy myself!


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 10, 2020)

Due to a few recent deaths within the past 2 years, our Thanksgiving and Christmas holiday gathering has dwindled.  It was my late daughter in law's sister who had Thanksgiving last year and there were quite a few of us.  But this year, her husband has simply walked away from their marriage, so it may just be her, the two kids, my son and I.  And the same appears to be looming for Christmas.  Last year I did Christmas for my daughter in law's family, but not this year.  Her father did invite us for Thanksgiving but neither my son nor I care to make the trip up there.  His wife is a rude insufferable bore.  She is a Pediatrician who should have retired long ago.  None of us likes her at all.  Even her own kids can't stand her.  So, we have to pussy foot around that as well so as not to hurt Tom's feelings.  But, I have bone to pick with him over an incident he still has to answer for when his daughter was dying.  Oh, well, let us not go there, enough hurt and discomfort in the world.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2020)

No Thanksgiving  plans,  other than teenage  granddaughter is spending a couple days at my apartment.  It's her birthday and we'll do some shopping.  I already have her birthday gifts wrapped.

Christmas ...   I'll probably get the grandkids their presents as soon as they go on Christmas vacation from school  ...   Because later in that week their family is leaving for an extended camping trip to  Austin, Texas,  and they are meeting up with more family there.
They  love these camping trips  .... and  they just bought a new  33' camper   and need to break it in. 

For all of that -  I am most happy to sit home and get  their texts and photos of the trip  ... and I'm relieved  of dog sitting duties too ... dogs get to go!   Yeah!


----------



## Knight (Nov 10, 2020)

Tried Joël Robuchon [ https://mgmgrand.mgmresorts.com/en/restaurants/joel-robuchon-french-restaurant.html ] last year to celebrate two birthdays wife's & one son on vacation with his wife. The other two sons made it with their wives but can't this year due to Covid-19. Benjamins were appreciated by all as Christmas presents. As a group we all thought the same. We like more food less "experience". 

This year will get reservations for a restaurant that is known for great surf & turf. Looking forward to 8oz. filet & 12 oz. lobster tail. The meal expense this year will not be as high so the money spent will be divided equally & sent as a present along with the Benjamins that are always appreciated.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 10, 2020)

We just worked out Thanksgiving... 
Christmas is still six weeks away.  Too far away and too many variables set plans yet.  As the old saying goes, there's many a slip twixt the cup and the lip.


----------



## hawkdon (Nov 10, 2020)

Do it by myself as usual....


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 10, 2020)

*This year it will only be me and my Husband . We did arrange to do a video chat with my daughter and her family and my Son's family. On Christmas Eve we usually are all together having the traditional seven fish dinner, but sadly not this year.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 10, 2020)

To all here who have plans on staying home and being my yourselves, how I wish I could see all of you at our door, where I could reach out to grab your coats and jackets and hats and things, hang them up for you, give you a big warm holiday hug, and have you gather around the dinner table with us.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 10, 2020)

Last Christmas was special for our family. Our son's wife was dying (she passed on Jan 16th at age 55) and she wanted everyone to be together at their home for the Holiday.  Our (my wife and I) whole family was there with the exception of a grand DIL from the West coast although our grandson flew in.  There were 39 of us which included kids, grandkids (all with their mates) and the great grands.  It was heart warming for our DIL and for my wife and I as well.

This year we'll spend a quiet day with out youngest daughter's family. Should be 8 of us and maybe our grand-daughter's fiance.  Going to be a quiet time for many of us.


----------



## needshave (Nov 10, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Nothing.  Alone.  Like any other day.
> 
> No worries!  I enjoy myself!


Gaer....Your not alone....I look for your presence here every day..Holidays won't be any different.


----------

